# Travel Coders



## Jeneva

I have heard there are people who travel doing coding, but I have not been able to find any ligitimate company or find much information for travel coders. Does any one know about this type of job and where I can find work for travel coders, how I can get into travel coding or any staffing agency for travel coders? Or if you can provide information about travel coders that will be find.


----------



## mmelcam

Try Maxim Health Information Systems. I think that I have seen traveling jobs posted by them.


----------



## veggiecow

*try these*

I have not worked as a traveling coder (not my thing since I have a small child), but I have received offers from:

http://www.cybercoders.com/

http://www.kforce.com/

http://www.maximhealthinformationservices.com/

http://www.thecodingsource.com/

you can also try searching:
http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=travel+coder&l=

Even if these companies don't have anything posted, if you post your resume or send them an email they will contact you about traveling opportunities. They are always looking for people to travel.


----------



## mmelcam

Also try MedAssurant


----------



## dianam

*MedHunters.com*

Certified Professional Coders
, Texas


JOB DETAILS
RAM is seeking Certified Professional Coders with experience in ICD-9 coding of patients´ medical records in physician offices. The assignments are temporary assignments, and may range from one day to several months.


TITLE: Certified Professional Coders JOB #: 813528 
LOCATION: , Texas FULL TIME/PART TIME: Full Time  
   PERMANENT/TEMPORARY: Regular  
POSTED: 06/12/2008 EMPLOYMENT/CONTRACT WORK: Employment  
REPLY SENT: NO VISA WAIVER AVAILABLE: Not specified  

DESCRIPTION:
The role of the Medicare Risk Adjustment Coder is to identify, collect, assess, monitor and document diagnosis (ICD-9) coding information.

Candidates for this position should meet the following qualifications and be able to meet the prescribed requirements outline below:
-Certified Professional Coder
-Experience interpreting and ICD-9 coding of physician medical records
-Experience dealing with physicians and medical office staff
-Willingness to travel nationwide, sometimes on short notice
-Temporary assignment based position, assignments may range from one day to several months.
-Work schedule during weekdays
We are looking for people with experience in dealing with physicians and medical office staff, and a willingness to travel nationwide, sometimes on short notice. All work will be done on weekdays.

CONTACT:
Please FAX your résumé to: 786-924-9351 Attn: Ron Johnson
Or send email to vomachonu@aol.com


----------



## sybutler

You can also try:

http://www.medassurant.com/careers.aspx?id=jobCP2

Good luck.


----------



## demetriary

I was just hired by RAM and apparently they are working for Wellpoint. It is a traveling coding position and I have young kids but have supportive backup. The next training starts July 14 and since I live in AZ they have a lot of work here. I just finished coding class and passed my CPC a week or so ago. I have also been offered a remote coding position with MedAssurant so the work is out there.


----------



## mpl5btx

*Ram*

I was offered job with RAM today, but they didn't ask me to take a coding test.  I thought this was really unusal.  How did the process work for you?  It sounds like a really good oppurtunity, but I'm not sure about the company.


----------



## Cymerick

*RAM also*

I too was offerred a job by a RAM rep yesterday and am soooo unhappy in current position I really want to take this but am cautious.  No coding test for me either and I also thought that very strange.  Rep just wanted to confirm that I am certified. All feedback helpful, thanks.


----------



## msbrowning

How did everyone go about applying with this company? I applied via the email address that is provided in the as but I have not gotten a response. I would really love to be a traveling coder. Does anyone know of another company that hires traveling coders?


----------



## Wahini50

*travel coders*

Precyse Solutions.


----------



## heycola

*traveling coders*

i was wondering if anyone knew the base pay for traveling coders. i would like to know more about this.


----------



## famugurl05

*Ram*

I was wondering if anyone is still currently working for RAM? is the work consistent?


----------



## 311wn

*salary*

Out of curiosity...what type of payrange do these postions offer?
Is it enough to offset the value of travel and being away from home?


----------



## lmb512

*RAM (Risk Adjustment Management)*

Hi Everyone,
I currently work for RAM and officially today they are closing their doors on April 10, 2010. They are no longer hiring. If there is anyone here that is aware of a company hiring Travel Coders, please email me with the most needed contact information:  travelcoder@hotmail.com 

Thank you kindly for your time and cooperation in this desperate matter.


----------



## JSCHOON

I ALSO HAD A CONTRACT WITH RAM.  I WOULD SUGGEST THAT YOU TRY TCN AND REMEMBER THAT YOU HAVE CREDENTIALS THAT ALLOW YOU TO EXPLORE OTHER OPPORTUNITIES.

JULIE A SCHOONVELD, CPC
julievmb@gmail.com


----------



## lmb512

*Thank You*

Thank you for your reply. I will definitely look into it.


----------



## jaud63

Try applying to KForce, Maxim Healthcare Services, Peak, The Coding Source. They are all companies that place Travel Coding Consultants. Put your resume on the internet and indicate you are interested in travel work. Assignments and pay vary with experience but it is also a good way to get experience.


----------

